# Vero Beach



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

sent you a PM


----------



## Bertrand (Jan 18, 2014)

Waiting on new skiff to show up in the end of June and then can take you out. If you have a skiff and need someone on the bow or the poling platform just let me know!


----------



## SupergrandslamIII (Jan 21, 2016)

Bertrand said:


> Waiting on new skiff to show up in the end of June and then can take you out. If you have a skiff and need someone on the bow or the poling platform just let me know!


Thank you so much! Will private message you with times when am next going Thank you


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

South Brevard here...Palm Bay...willing to get together here or there. PM ur number...let's fish


----------



## Tallpinetree (7 mo ago)

Looking for a partner myself.... I fish Inshore ft Pierce to M.L need someone to swap trips with l have a poling skiff also PM me if you have a skiff too


----------

